#   >     912

## RX3AQ

.       912.  .    .   -      .      -     .        -  .

----------


## Vasil

""   27 (      ,  F.~90)   13,8 (   )    4-5    
30-35  .   ~400 ,      ""- ,  :Smile:        -   ,     ,  "",

----------


## rw3yb

To: RX3AQ

 27 .       10.      .      ,      .

----------


## Santuciy

( http://ru3ga.qrz.ru/TR/910707.htm )    :      ,      ,    15-20   27,         .           ,      .  !

----------


## RA9MDS

,      912         .  ,  ,  ?

http://ru3ga.qrz.ru/TR/910707.htm

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## VikR

,   ,     .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,  :


,     ,  2*2   4.  ,   ,          . ,       .        ?          ?  .     .        .       ,     ...




> RK4CI  
>   ,     ,   .
> .


  ,  ,    ,          .       ,    .    , ,   ,   .
             ,   ,    ,    ,      .  ,    ,        ...

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------

rock fan, UV5ESK

----------


## RK4CI

> 5 . 912  2 . 926.       ,    ,     .     ,       .


    .  ,    ,    ,        .




> ""


  .   .     ,      ,    . ,            .   ,        .      .    ,   . ,     .
   ,   ,  ,     .  .       ,    912,   926    . ,     IRF.     ,    .  30 ,     ,   .    7 ,      .        ,     ,        ...

----------


## 240

**,    ,   ,   ,  30   100    TRX,       ,     -  .      ,     ,    .  -  .

----------


## 240

> ...


   .  160 ,           .   ,         .  ,      .

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## VSergio

> .


         76  160 .. 606, 2904        .       .      .   !      .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 160 ,


 160  10   , 805  903 ,  ...     (    )- . :Embarassed:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ?





> 


  . 1980-82. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> );     ?,     ?


  .  8  29,   1,8,     ... - , -   ,       - (  -   :Razz: ).     1972    609-,     ,      150 ...
  ,    ,    - ... :Embarassed:

----------

Geo

----------


## andybezh

,  !
 - -912   -     ,   -    15   28   24     2   35-40   40  80    5 .   150   ,    .     .2  ,       -   .  2 50     300   900 .     ,    - 
73!

----------

